# using OPTIONS_UNSET and BATCH=yes when compiling apps



## mrjayviper (May 25, 2014)

Hello. I just discovered OPTIONS_UNSET today. I have been using 
	
	



```
BATCH=yes
```
 because I'm too lazy to manually configure every port required to do the build.

Anyway, my question is in relation to how the two options operate together. If I say 
	
	



```
OPTIONS_UNSET=X11
```
 and also used 
	
	



```
BATCH=yes
```
 at the same time, does that mean FreeBSD will automatically choose the port's option/features BUT disable any X11-related features in the port configuration? *E*.g. net-p2p/deluge requires X11 as it's a GUI application. But it also has a daemon-only application. *S*o using what I said above, I would hopefully get only the daemon-only application. (This also requires GTK but I only used X11 to make the example simple).

Thanks very much


----------



## SirDice (May 26, 2014)

mrjayviper said:
			
		

> If I say OPTIONS_UNSET=X11 and also used BATCH=yes at the same time, does that mean FreeBSD will automatically choose the port's option/features BUT disabling any X11-related features in the port configuration?


Yes.


----------



## mrjayviper (May 26, 2014)

*T*hanks!


----------

